# TF 03-08 Roto 6 Awards?



## X-mo-1979 (7 Aug 2009)

Having been home for quite a while now I was wondering if there were any awards given for roto 6?I have not seen anything on the GG website,but was wondering if anything was given at any of the parades lately.Or if anyone was in the know of when any medals for bravery etc would be presented (if any).It seemed the previous roto received theirs shortly after returning and I have heard nothing for roto 6.

I guess being home is award enough though!However I would love to know if anyone got awarded anything,as I have heard nothing.

Cheers all.


----------



## dapaterson (7 Aug 2009)

The last formal announcement of awards was in CANFORGEN 104/09, date the first of June.  They were mostly for the timeframe around TF 1-08; therefore I suspect any awards for TF 3-08 will come out in the late fall/early winter.

I don't have a calendar handy for the honours and awards committee, so that's the best estimate I can give.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (7 Aug 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The last formal announcement of awards was in CANFORGEN 104/09, date the first of June.  They were mostly for the timeframe around TF 1-08; therefore I suspect any awards for TF 3-08 will come out in the late fall/early winter.
> 
> I don't have a calendar handy for the honours and awards committee, so that's the best estimate I can give.



Thanks Dapatterson.


----------



## dapaterson (7 Aug 2009)

One further note: With few exceptions, awards need go work their way through the DND bureaucracy and then hit the GG side, so timelines are not always as predictable as we might like.  In addition, the higher the level of the recommended award the more investigation that may be done.

Under the previous CDS there was a real push for H&R for Afghanistan to be done quickly; that sense of urgency seems to have faded.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (7 Aug 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> One further note: With few exceptions, awards need go work their way through the DND bureaucracy and then hit the GG side, so timelines are not always as predictable as we might like.  In addition, the higher the level of the recommended award the more investigation that may be done.
> 
> Under the previous CDS there was a real push for H&R for Afghanistan to be done quickly; that sense of urgency seems to have faded.


Thanks again.You seem to be very knowledgeable in this subject.Look forward to seeing what happens in the fall. I agree that H&R has seemly slipped back.


----------



## dapaterson (7 Aug 2009)

I don't think it's so much that H&R has slipped as that other things have advanced.  Abbreviations like DFSR and Strat Review don't mean much if you're more than 25km from Ottawa, but they are attracting significant attention within the NDHQ bubble - meaning other things are getting less traction.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (7 Aug 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I don't think it's so much that H&R has slipped as that other things have advanced.  Abbreviations like DFSR and Strat Review don't mean much if you're more than 25km from Ottawa, but they are attracting significant attention within the NDHQ bubble - meaning other things are getting less traction.



I lost yah on that one.And yes I am more than 25km out. 
Whats SFSR and strat(huuuck spew)review?


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Aug 2009)

There were people from TF3-06 getting awards at my ceremony in Dec 08.... sometimes the process takes a while.


----------



## 2tall (29 Oct 2009)

The awards for 2-08 were just announced last week. My guess would be late winter or early spring.


----------



## 2tall (22 Mar 2010)

MIDs were announced last week. Some of the names I recgonize from 3-08. No citations made public at this time.


----------



## dapaterson (22 Mar 2010)

The list of MIDs is up on the Governor General`s website:

http://www.gg.ca/document.aspx?id=13558


In addition, a list of Meritorious Service Decorations has been posted:

http://www.gg.ca/document.aspx?id=13559


----------



## Chanada (22 Mar 2010)

There actually is another list of awards that includes some TF 3-08 awards (incl the CO 3 RCR and CO OMLT among others).  It is a different list from the one that shows up on the GG's site but came out about the same time.


----------



## Haggis (22 Mar 2010)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The list of MIDs is up on the Governor General`s website:
> 
> http://www.gg.ca/document.aspx?id=13558
> 
> ...



For some reason I get "access denied by security policy" when trying to access these links from a DWAN machine.


----------



## dapaterson (22 Mar 2010)

Haggis said:
			
		

> For some reason I get "access denied by security policy" when trying to access these links from a DWAN machine.


Try pressing F5; DND`s firewall policies are rather odd and sometimes permit access on a second try...


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Mar 2010)

dapaterson:
I went to the following page: http://www.canada.gc.ca, and I clicked the tab for "Governor General", and I got this:
ERROR
Access Denied

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Access Denied by security policy 
The security policy for your network prevents your request from being allowed at this time. Please contact your administrator if you feel this is incorrect. 


Awesome.  Pure awesome.  I can't access my Commander in Chief's website due to security policy.  I also F5'd the shit out of it, to no avail.

Anyway....c'est la vie, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Loachman (22 Mar 2010)

Same here.


----------



## dapaterson (22 Mar 2010)

Obviously you can't be trusted to view the GG's internet site.   What is your security clearance, Citizen?

(Now that the bad sci fi RPG comment is out of the way...)


Citations have not been posted for the MIDs yet, they are online for the Meritorious Service Decorations.  The names of those honoured:

MIDs:

Private Jeffrey Atlee
Private David C. Banks
Captain Robert E. Barker
Captain Ross William Bonnell
Warrant Officer Daniel William Bouchie, C.D.
Corporal Christopher R. Busche
Captain Christopher W. Carthew
Corporal Erkin Cicekci
Captain Jeffery J. Code
Corporal Shaun David Copeland
Captain Raymond Jean-Claude Corby
Sergeant Steven Alan Corcoran, C.D.
Lieutenant Aaron Edward Corey
Captain Simon J. Cox
Warrant Officer Robin John Crane, M.M.V., C.D.
Corporal Sheldon R. G. Crawford
Sergeant James Robert George Davidson, C.D.
Corporal Jean-Guy Ross Dinelle
Master Corporal Hugh R. Dixon
Private Aaron A. Dodge
Sergeant Wayne Bernard Dunphy, C.D.
Sergeant Timothy Wayne Fletcher, C.D.
Corporal Kevin J. Foley
Private Phillip A. Frank
Corporal Lucus John Fuller
Corporal David S. Giles
Corporal Dustin M. Girard
Corporal Casey A. E. Gray
Master Corporal Kelly A. Harding, C.D.
Private Ryan E. Harding
Warrant Officer Paul Justin Holwell, C.D.
Private Bradley K. Johnston
Warrant Officer Terry Thomas Jones, C.D.
Corporal Carl B. A. Kriwez
Private Cody R. Kuluski
Master Corporal Joseph E. Leger
Corporal Clayton D. MacLean
Private Justin G. MacPherson
Corporal Matthew A. McLean
Corporal Lee Allan Miller
Corporal Tyler Brian Myroniuk, M.M.V.
Master Corporal Brent Simon Nolasco
Corporal Vincent Jacques Peters
Warrant Officer Jason Guy Pickard, M.S.M., C.D.
Sergeant Matthew Timothy Pronk, C.D.
Corporal Patrick J. R. A. Ranger
Master Corporal Johnathon E. Scharf
Private Andrew Brett Smallman
Sergeant Paul Dean Sprenger, C.D.
Sergeant Derek Ashley Thompson, C.D.
Private Jason C. Toole
Corporal Calvin T. Vickerman
Lieutenant Daniel J. Vincent
Warrant Officer Mike Eric Vollick, C.D.
Master Corporal Kevin William Walker, C.D.
Private Ryan K. Waring
Corporal James Craig White
Master Corporal Ricky L. Woods


Meritorious Service Decorations:

Meritorious Service Cross (Military Division)

Commander Craig Alan Baines, M.S.C., C.D.
General Bantz John Craddock, M.S.C.
Rear-Admiral Robert Andrew Davidson, M.S.C., C.D.
Sergeant Shawn E. Harrison, M.S.C., C.D.
Warrant Officer Bryan Keith Pierce, C.V., M.S.C., C.D.
General Victor Eugene Renuart, Jr., M.S.C.

Meritorious Service Medal (Military Division)

Chief Warrant Officer Sheila Alaine Blair, M.M.M., M.S.M., C.D.
Colonel Joseph Patrick Breen, M.S.M.
Colonel Gordon David Corbould, M.S.M., C.D.
Major-General Jonkheer J. Harmen de Jonge, M.S.M.
Colonel Sean G. Friday, M.S.M., C.D.
Lieutenant-Colonel Kerry William Horlock, M.S.M., C.D.
Chief Warrant Officer Christopher Avard Kaye, M.M.M., M.S.M., C.D.
Colonel Paul Keddy, M.S.M., C.D.
Captain Peter Paul Kleinschmidt, M.S.M., C.D.
Colonel Thomas J. McGrath, M.S.M.
Colonel Scott Andrew McLeod, M.S.M., C.D.
Major-General Christopher D. Miller, M.S.M.
Commandant Yves Minjollet, M.S.M.
Vice Admiral Robert B. Murrett, M.S.M.
Colonel Philip M. L. Napier, M.S.M.
Major Eric Jean Perey, M.S.M., C.D.
Colonel Joseph Paul Jacques Ricard, M.S.M.
Major-General Dennis Charles Tabbernor, C.M.M., M.S.M., C.D.
Chief Warrant Officer Christopher Arnold White, M.M.M., M.S.M., C.D.
Major Mark G. Wuennenberg, M.S.M., C.D.


----------



## 2tall (22 Mar 2010)

Chanada said:
			
		

> There actually is another list of awards that includes some TF 3-08 awards (incl the CO 3 RCR and CO OMLT among others).  It is a different list from the one that shows up on the GG's site but came out about the same time.



Where is that list published?


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Mar 2010)

2tall said:
			
		

> Where is that list published?


If you have the DIN, you can get it here:
http://vcds.dwan.dnd.ca/vcds-exec/pubs/canforgen/2010/058-10_e.asp


----------



## 2tall (22 Mar 2010)

No, I don't unfortunately. Is it unclassified and able to be posted?


----------



## 392 (25 Mar 2010)

Here's the Canforgen being referred to. It's unclassified.



			
				CANFORGEN 058/10 said:
			
		

> UNCLASSIFIED
> 
> HER EXCELLENCY THE GOVERNOR GENERAL HAS APPROVED NATIONAL HONOURS FOR THE FOLLOWING DESERVING INDIVIDUALS
> 
> ...


----------



## Sythen (25 Mar 2010)

> (4) CPL M. MCLAREN - FOR SELFLESS DEVOTION AND COURAGEOUS ACTIONS WHILE EXTRACTING A COMRADE EXPOSED TO ENEMY FIRE FOLLOWING AN AMBUSH IN KANDAHAR PROVINCE, AFGHANISTAN, 6 NOV 08



Anyone know if this was Mark Mclaren?


----------



## Fraz (25 Mar 2010)

Yes, that was China...


----------



## Fusaki (25 Mar 2010)

Good to see Mark recognized.

Fraz, 

Feel free to check in once in awhile.  I used to think your voicemails were annoying, but these days I'm almost starting to miss those long, creepy messages of nothing but low, heavy, breathing.


----------



## SeanNewman (25 Mar 2010)

Outstanding to see a lot of very deserving guys at the Cpl-MCpl level get recognized.


----------



## dogger1936 (11 Apr 2010)

Chanada said:
			
		

> There actually is another list of awards that includes some TF 3-08 awards (incl the CO 3 RCR and CO OMLT among others).  It is a different list from the one that shows up on the GG's site but came out about the same time.



Is that out on the CANFORGENS?


----------



## 392 (12 Apr 2010)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> Is that out on the CANFORGENS?


 
That CNAFORGEN is posted 6 replies above yours....


----------

